# no more processes left in this runlevel  ???

## Wizumwalt

Hi all,

My kernel no longer boots because one day I just did a 'rm -rf *' from within the /tmp dir thinking I was clear to go. And so everytime I boot I get the error below. I get prompted for the run level and I enter 5, but any level results in the same error. 

I can boot off the livecd and I don't know what else to do other than run fsck's. Any help much appreciated.

```

...

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

INIT: version 2.86 booting

INIT: No inittab file found

Enter runlevel:5

INIT: Entering runlevel: 5

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

----------

## anonybosh

Looks like you somehow removed your /etc/inittab file?

```
INIT: No inittab file found
```

Heres mine:

```
# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.5 2005/12/22 02:03:23 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

----------

## Wizumwalt

Wow, I just noticed my entire /etc is gone except for all the hidden files.

So I guess now my question is, how do I restore the /etc dir only? Note that before I mistakenly removed  what I thought was another dir, I had just finished an 'emerge -Du world' ... so ... I guess I basically have to reinstall everything all over again, or at least, mount all my file systems, chroot to it, then run emerge -Du world over again, would that  restore things?

----------

## anonybosh

Man, that is a real bugger. *Quote:*   

> ...mount all my file systems, chroot to it, then run emerge -Du world over again, would that restore things?

 I would guess that that might work, though I am not certain. Maybe there might be an faster (less compile time) way using emerge --config ...

----------

